# Pictures?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I bought this small pocket sized digital, do everything camera and was going to start loading some pics this year. How do you do it? I'm caveman when it comes to computer stuff. Email and internet are my computer skills. I don't twitter, facebook, or smartphone stuff.


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

I use photobucket to put pics in and post on message boards.....When you open an account you can set it on private if you don't want anyone else looking at your pics......Its not hard to do, once your pics are in photobucket copy and paste them onto the board......Hope this helps.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I download my pics directly onto my computer using the USB cable that came with it. Then when I hit "post a reply" I go down to the "upload attachment" feature and click there. It will have an option that says "browse". Click on that and your computer picture files should come up. From there I click on "pictures" in the side bar and my whole gallery index comes up. If I want say "grouse file", I click on that and the little thumbnail pics come up and select the pic I need and click on it. Then click "open". A shortcut is to just double click on the picture you want. The code will appear in the original file box where you originally clicked "browse". Next to it will say "add file". Click that. It will take a few moments to upload. Once that is done, be sure to click " place file inline". Now your photo is added. One note: 1 or 2 megapixel is the max size that will upload. Bigger (higher resolution) photos will need to be resized or cropped until they are down to the 1 Mb limit. This is sometimes easier to do on the camera itself. 3 megapixel images are often just barely too big. I hope all of that makes more sense than an obama speech!


----------

